# So there we were at the title company...



## Guest (Oct 24, 2014)

You simply can NOT make these things up..plus, I have Arcticow as a witness...

Started at 11AM, finished at a few minutes before 1...we stood up, shook hands all around, and saw the sellers leaving the office right next to ours..they were headed out the door..

THEIR real estate agent stopped me in the hall and said..." The sellers are going over to the house to use the bathroom, they have a key and will leave it in the mailbox."

WHAT?????????????????????????? said I...

She clarified: "Well, the old man has a problem and he doesn't like to use public restrooms, so I told them they could use the bathroom at the house..they'll only be a minute or two." and she left ..

John is to be commended for keeping me from committing a felony.

We drove to the new house to find a man in his 90's with a cane tottering up the front steps ...his grand-daughter was right behind him and had a CATHETER in her hand...a catheter...she waved the catheter at me and said, "Oh hi, You all can go ahead and come in..he just has to use this in the bathroom. Do you want the keys now or should I leave them in the mailbox?"

At closing, we were given a set of keys..this gal had another full set of keys..

I told her that we'd take the keys now, and I really didn't want to be in the house when a strange man I never met was in MY bathroom with a catheter..

30 minutes later, they left.

I was livid..and still am..called the Real Estate company owner/broker..he was genuinely horrified..the agent called me today to apologize..she said " I am sorry that you were upset. The man had a problem and I offered him the house. It was not the right thing to do.." I said, thank you. It wasn't. Why didn't you even think to ASK us, since we just closed on the house?" Her reply? ....are you ready..."I didn't think it was a big deal . He had to go to the bathroom. he didn't want to use the public restroom." 

I suggested that she could have taken him to her home..she said she wouldn't have minded a bit....so much for remorse..LOL..

Have you ever heard of such a thing? I've never met such an unprofessional person in my life.

Oh..and the folks had driven up from Texas..the house has been vacant for months...it's not as if they left it last week ...even so it wouldn't have been right but at least more understandable that they ask to use it..


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

That is beyond weird and gross. Yes I would have been horrified and offended!!!


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Thank goodness you won't have to deal with them anymore!! Congratulations!!


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Actually I would not have minded him using the bathroom. I wouldn't begrudge an elderly person the opportunity to use the facilities. Anyone who is in their 90 ' s and can totter to the bathroom has my utmost admiration. It would be the least I could do for old man.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

The agent should have run it by you, but if it were me, I don't think I would have been too upset by it. The poor old soul had to use it, and obviously has some issues, so I think some mercy was in order. This act of kindness on your part really IS a great way to start your life together in your new house. It only took 30 mins, and you have the rest of your life now for this bathroom and this home to be YOURS. 
This may have been an irritation to you today, but it will be someday be a funny story on down the line that you'll share with others. You'll probably even laugh about it!

Now go and enjoy, relax, have fun, make memories in that wonderful new house you guys!:sing:


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

it was unprofessional for sure but what I'm thinking is he was probably a little ways from where he moved and wanted to use his own place where he was familiar with it(although it wasn't his any longer) I have had to deal with this several times. Andrew only wanted to go to his own bathroom for stuff like that. and the ones I take around would rather go in their diapers then use another washroom. what I'm wondering though is why couldn't he use the washroom at the real estate office? he was right there. jmo ~Georgia


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

The agent should have asked for sure, but yeah, I would have let the old man relieve himself. Some folks just don't like to go to strange bathrooms. It makes them uncomfortable. The nearest shrub that provides enough privacy works for me, but I do need a big/mucho grande shrub.

On the plus side of things, it will make a great story to tell at your house warming party.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2014)

sidepasser said:


> Actually I would not have minded him using the bathroom. I wouldn't begrudge an elderly person the opportunity to use the facilities. Anyone who is in their 90 ' s and can totter to the bathroom has my utmost admiration. It would be the least I could do for old man.


There was a perfectly good bathroom in the title company office..he tottered right past that one, down the ramp and into their car ..he didn't "like" using a public restroom..!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2014)

I guess I'm just a witch on wheels..LOL..the last time he used that bathroom was in 2006..it was his dead sister's house..

you all are much nicer than I am..


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

So, what did the old man hold it all the way from Texas? The grand daughter should have taken him before the closing. It was bizarre that the agent agreed without consulting new owners. 
One of these days this story will seem much funnier than it does now.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

It helps that we didn't have nuns with rulers at school. But we had some genteel southern ladies who knew how to use paddles. I hated it when they named their paddles.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

No sorry they should not have asked in the first place! Period. So do you think on another trip and pass the house they will stop in to pee? I too would have been livid. I even would have demanded that the real estate office pay for the house to be cleaned!


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Jaclynne said:


> So, what did the old man hold it all the way from Texas?


I guess with a catheter he did not nor could not hold anything. It should have been "bagging itself" during the whole closing. Now think on that as your lay your head down to rest Lesley. That guy was relieving himself while you and your beloved were within ... a certain distance. Not saying what that distance was. But you were within range. Count your blessings.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2014)

Forcast said:


> No sorry they should not have asked in the first place! Period. So do you think on another trip and pass the house they will stop in to pee? I too would have been livid. I even would have demanded that the real estate office pay for the house to be cleaned!


It was simply gross ..instead of John and I going into our new home, we sat in the drive picturing an old fellow ..a catheter...our bathroom...eeeeeewwwww...
brain bleach.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

oh sorry Lesley! I thought it had been his house. what do I know? I'm beat from climbing up and down a ladder all day. ~Georgia.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

yes, it had been bagging itself. it was probably full and she was likely going in with him to empty and clean it. jmo. ~Georgia.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2014)

newfieannie said:


> yes, it had been bagging itself. it was probably full and she was likely going in with him to empty and clean it. jmo. ~Georgia.


ah geeze...:runforhills:


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Lends new meaning to the term "backwards" doesn't it?

And why are so many MEN so particular about going to the potty away from home, when it's WOMEN who HAVE to sit down?

Mon


----------



## moldy (Mar 5, 2004)

I'm thinking the next chore is changing the locks - if she had one extra set, she might have another.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

Moldy I was just thinking that!


----------



## Spotted Owl (Jul 5, 2010)

Forget running by you first. The agent should have said that it was not a good idea when it was brought up. 

I would also be changing every lock on the place.


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

I was annoyed as well... Did not appreciate it at all, just from the courtesy standpoint of not even asking us...


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Lesley, its not like your bathroom has never been peed in before. It's probably been pooped in before too. Someone may even had sex in the house too.

EEEEWWWWWWW!!!!!!!! Its a USED house! :runforhills:


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I thought stuff like that only happened to me?

It might have been that he wanted to see the house one last time.

I would have taken your predicament over mine any day of the week. I'm still not in my house after closing on the 28th of August. You want to talk livid. Food still in the fridge, clothes still in the closet, kitchen cabinets full x2, sink cabinets full, garages full. Personal care items left behind-makeup, toothbrushes, razors, shampoos, even an enema bag! A massive amount of stuff! And they moved her out in November.

They now have most of the stuff removed from the inside and I'm going to be going up early in the morning to start moving things in and doing a massive amount of deep cleaning.

Yep, I'd trade ya!


----------



## notwyse (Feb 16, 2014)

Terri....unless you agreed to let that stuff stay or leased the house back you own that stuff and have since august. Leslie.... I would be uber pissed too.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I wouldn't mind the old gentleman using the bathroom one more time either. I've taken care of many old folks and sometimes they have funny ideas and he probably just felt more comfortable taking care of business in his old bathroom. It is yours now Lesley and you can do what you want to make it perfect for you and Articow. I know that you were anxious to begin your new life in the new house but this was just a little bump (30 min.) in the road of life. Be gracious and go forward!!!


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

I wouldn't have cared much about the bathroom so long as they didn't make a mess they didn't clean up. Hey, when ya gotta go, ya gotta go. And I can appreciate going in a familiar place. 

I was stuck back with the full set of keys. Absolutely, I'd be changing the locks, like immediately. Who knows who has keys. Neighbors they didn't remember had a set? Relatives that hadn't visited in a while? Keys hidden somewhere you didn't know about? It's fresh start time. I wouldn't feel comfortable sleeping in the house until there was a new lock on every outside door and every window was locked / secured as well.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

I would have been upset as well, not by him using the bathroom but by them not asking. The house was closed on, it was no longer theirs. They had no right to use it w/out your permission. And as soon as I read it, I also thought you should change all the locks, or at least get that one rekeyed.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2014)

My fault for not making it clear...it wasn't his house...he lives in Texas..his sister lived here...it was her house..she died..she had no children..the house was passed to him in her will...

It's been vacant since the first of the year..the old gentleman hasn't been up here in 8 years...it was never his house, or his bathroom, or anything "familiar".

There was a huge public bathroom less than 20 feet away from the office in the Title company...he refused to use it because "he doesn't LIKE public restrooms". 

He didn't have a catheter "in"..he needed to have a catheter inserted, so he could urinate.

Of course the house is "used"..it was built in 1906...I'm sure it was used for not only the bathroom and wild sex, but also people in coffins in the front room. 

IMHO, this was the same as a stranger giving another stranger permission to use my home to insert a catheter into his bladder while I waited outside and had zero input in the situation. Why not invite them to supper? I'll cook...or perhaps they don't like motels and want to sleep in the house with us until they leave?

Usually, homesteaders are pretty firm about people coming onto their property without permission...never mind coming INTO your house without your permission...


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Leslie; I think you are probably overly sensitive about a bit of unthinking behaviour by an old man and a clueless agent. 

Keys: Check to see whether or not a Lowes or Home Depot will change the keys in your existing locks. If they are all the same brand it should be an easy, low-cost solution. 

I had all my locks re-keyed. Even had the barn door lock made to work on the house key.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

With all the "crap" that happens at closing, this was pretty tame. You wouldn't believe what they tried to pull on me at my last closing.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

The Realtor should have asked first.. I would have said "Sure he can..."

I bet that old man would have had some really interesting information for you if you would have stopped to talk to him... At least get to know some hisory about the house or it's past tenant(s)... Maybe he just wanted to see the last of something he had that reminded him of his sister... That stuff fascinates me...


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

I like to be able to pee off my back porch if I want to... But if I sold a place, I wouldn't stop by for one last shot off the porch while the new owners sat out front...


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I am a nurse: pees and poops HAPPEN, and they are rarely convenient! Though in this case I wonder if he also wanted a chance to say goodbye to the times he and his sister spent in that house. You KNOW how guys hate to talk about emotion! 

Definitely change your locks, though. That would concern me greatly! 

And 20 lashes with a wet noodle to the agent who did not ask you!


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

It was unprofessional for the agent to give keys to YOUR HOME to someone that is not on the deed.

She should have asked your permission, you are the home owners, period.
She most certainly should NOT have given the keys to someone NOT on the deed.

I would guess her age at 24-32 (considering her 'what's the big deal' attitude)

What that agent did was out of line. I don't care if the person was 3 or 103.
She gave keys / access to the home to someone NOT on the deed!!

This COULD HAVE BEEN a legal / insurance night mare....


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Your kindness in allowing the man into your house for this very awkward need will bring all of the good stuff upon your home...with the occasional one step backwards. You have clear title to that too.


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

There are some "public restrooms" that have a pay as you go entry.
I don't see why yours couldn't continue that tradition.

The only way to really make an impact on how this affects you
regarding the handling of this situation by that agent, is to present
her a "bill" for services rendered . . . Make it just enough, that she 
feels it in her wallet and she'll likely 'remember' for future reference.

Just saying.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

How far away from the office to home bathroom? 

And it was out of line for that agent to give permission that was not her's to give. That would be the key that set off the annoyance. 

I would image if proper request was asked, that the old man may have been given proper permission. 

But, this would have annoyed me highly also.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

I didn't read all the replies but my take on it. Whenever I get upset I think there too go I some day. 

I was standing in the cafetera line and one of the volunteers was ahead of me. She must of been in her late 80 s early 90 s. We get 30 minutes for lunch and believe you me you don't want to spend your precious time in line especially behind a elderly lady moving SLOWWWWWWWWWW. I took a second and said relax there too go I.

You may have had brain bleach and I would definately be bleaching the toliet but in the whole wide world what difference did it make. You have a lifetime left to make it your house.

Unprofessional for sure on the relator's part


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

If you really wanted to be nasty, I suppose you could have immediately called the police and said there were two trespassers in your home. And at least threatened to press charges. 

No, I probably wouldn't have done it, but the thought of it was amusing, at least for a few seconds.


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

CHANGE the locks!


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

Maybe he had $$ stashed some hidy-hole in the bathroom and he wanted to get it so they used the bathroom ploy.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Lesley, it was just ONE of those things that happen that make life......... (fill in the blank!) It will only happen once in your life, makes an interesting story, and prepares you for OTHER interesting things to come in your life. Some will be funnier, some will be stranger, and some will be SO strange that your jaw drops far enough, fast enough, to break a toe.

And look at the bright side! They didn't ask you to assist with the catheter! :runforhills:

Mon


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

Yes, i agree it was tacky, uncouth, and in poor taste..... that said it was funny to hear you tell it, and you have a go to story about your home purchase that rivals any i have heard! 

Our senior folks have even more hangups than us younger whipper snappers do!! I certainly would make sure your realtor's boss understands the situation and understands just how disappointed you are with a choice like that. After that just let it go, you will never deal with that again. The home is yours enjoy, clean, paint, decorate, plant, drape, carpet, refinish floors, make it yours..... you deserve it! :banana:


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Maybe he just wanted to go have a last look at the place and say his goodbyes and just used that as an excuse to do so. He may have had some special memories there and signing the papers were so final for him. You just never know.

ETA: If it hadn't have happened you would've never known they had another set of keys!!


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

tambo said:


> Maybe he just wanted to go have a last look at the place and say his goodbyes and just used that as an excuse to do so. He may have had some special memories there and signing the papers were so final for him. You just never know.
> 
> ETA: If it hadn't have happened you would've never known they had another set of keys!!


In this day and age, you can almost assume that someone, maybe multiple persons have another set of keys. I'd be very surprised to find out if I'd bought a place where there wasn't someone else with another set of keys. Relative that visits every so often. Church member that used to check up on someone. Neighbor kid that took care of the cat when they were on vacation.

Even with no indication of anyone at all having any extra keys or apparent desire to use them, it's a good idea to change those locks immediately.


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

Bellyman said:


> Even with no indication of anyone at all having any extra keys or apparent desire to use them, it's a good idea to change those locks immediately.



We ALWAYS change the locks as soon as we buy a place.

This house the old owners stopped buy with a set of keys.... told him we didnt need them as we changed the locks..... he seemed surprised at that. Told him with all the renters he has had who knew how many keys there where floating around.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

I hate using public restrooms and would be much more comfortable using something that I am familiar with and esp if a cat hater is in use. Yes it was your house but I would have pity on the poor old guy, some day that might be us and I would hope for the same compassion.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

So the elderly man needed to have his catheter inserted before he could relieve himself? That should be done in a PUBLIC restroom? Honoring his request to use private facilities he paid to keep clean and in salable condition sounds more like a health and safety issue. Would YOU want a catheter inserted in YOU in a public restroom?

No brainer you the change locks when moving into a different house.


----------



## Classof66 (Jul 9, 2011)

At least it wasn't poo.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

I may be strange but I changed the locks AND the two toliets


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Having spent the first 7 years of my work life in Title Insurance/Construction Escrow, I'd have to say that I'd be quite surprised if nothing crazy happened . Congrats on your big day and may the stress levels go down from here.


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

starjj said:


> I may be strange but I changed the locks AND the two toliets


Not at all. 

I change toilet seats and clean the toilets VERY well including inside the tank.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Just hazarding a guess, but I suspect what really bothered you so much was that, in the moment of your maximum excitement at being the new owners of your beautiful home, you were so thoroughly disregarded and ignored as the actual, true owners of your beautiful new home. I appreciate how disappointing and irritating it must have been. I can't imagine that you would have said no to a reasonable request to use the loo in the circumstances and appreciating the agedness of the fellow involved -- but it WAS you two who should have been asked, and granted permission for such access.

I'm sure the realtors felt caught in the middle and simply hoped the moment would pass without friction... obviously a bad miscalculation on their part. And I do agree it was a poor call. Still, it was just an aged person who had a need, and I hope you don't let the incident mar the pleasure of your future together there. You can start building grand memories... right now.  I know you will!


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2014)

AngieM2 said:


> How far away from the office to home bathroom?
> 
> And it was out of line for that agent to give permission that was not her's to give. That would be the key that set off the annoyance.
> 
> ...


15 minutes...!!!! and there wouldn't have been another living soul in the title company's HUGE bathroom.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

ound: Sitting here listening to Lesley describe this is an absolute stitch! I now get why she is upset. Still :rotfl:


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

I don't understand the frustration. I must be missing something. 

I had a cut water line, a missing gate, trash left, and a porn DVD left on the kitchen counter. Seems BL and Acrticow's closing went relatively smoothly


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I guess I don't understand all the disgust. If he had used the restroom 15 minutes prior to closing, would it have made any difference? You would not have known if he had. It's not like urine was sprayed all over the bathroom. 

And yes, it was your house. Technically. It's not like you were living in it and had all your belongings in it and he just waltzed in unannounced. It would have been nice if it had been handled better, by actually getting permission first.

I don't think it's that big of a deal to have some compassion for the elderly. Geesh.


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

People have a hard time letting go. 

...apparently some more than others. 


(this was a Urology joke)


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

This reminded me of when I was trying to sell my Dad's house. I was in town with my little cousin who was about 6 or 7. He had to use the restroom so I took him to my Dad's house. The door was open. We went in and looked around and luckily everything was ok as the neighborhood wasn't a very good one any more. So I found out later the realtor had left the door open after a showing. It had been open for over a week.

I do understand your frustration. Congratulations on the closing!! I can't wait to see what you 2 do with the place especially the yard!! Hint Hint pictures!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2014)

I change the locks when a child moves away, admitting he has lost his house key. And again when a StepSon stayed with us briefly and then departed, taking his key. And also when I first moved in, because of said StepSon. We have six locks, all keyed alike for three sets of deadbolt & door knobs. I have an additional two matching doorknob locks on my and my daughter's bedrooms because of said StepSon. 

It is apparently one of my foibles to limit the copies of our keys in circulation.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

When I read this, being the person that I am and doing the things I do thought the following:

Real estate agent takes this rather lightly. It's easy to be charmed into doing a good deed, it's called social engineering. Granted, obviously, the pee people didn't have bad intentions. But, the real estate agent didn't know that. The agent should be a bit more wary. From what I know even 100 year old people can still work a lighter or matches.

Facts are, it was unprofessional at the least and this agent is setting herself up for something bad in the future if she decides to do this again. Why?

What if this man and kid actually went there with intention to damage the place? What if they set fire to it or broke all the windows. Who would be liable?

Real estate agent. She gave them access. Access and authorization is where it's at. She authorized their presence and gave them access when it was not hers to give. End of story.

Yes, we all love to do good deeds. We love to help old people and young people. We like to feel good. But not everyone has good intentions and those people know how to work those that do.

I find the real estate agent no less than appalling as far as disregarding the new owners without so much as asking. And the intelligence\experience with people even more appalling.

But maybe I'm so sensitive because part of my job is protecting sensitive information.

"Oh sorry, I didn't realize you wouldn't be okay with Bob accessing your email, he just wanted to look at one he sent you because he accidentally deleted it, it's no big deal.....right?"
On the above email scenario, I would be fired immediately at my current job. In my past work, I would have fired anyone immediately. She gave them access to a house. That's the biggest issue as I see it. It wasn't hers to give or authorize at all, in any respect.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2014)

frogmammy said:


> Lesley, it was just ONE of those things that happen that make life......... (fill in the blank!) It will only happen once in your life, makes an interesting story, and prepares you for OTHER interesting things to come in your life. Some will be funnier, some will be stranger, and some will be SO strange that your jaw drops far enough, fast enough, to break a toe.
> 
> And look at the bright side! They didn't ask you to assist with the catheter! :runforhills:
> 
> Mon


ONLY YOU, Monica !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ROFLOL


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2014)

Many interesting replies...

I would recommend that anyone who thinks it's OK for a realtor to allow people to keep a set of keys after closing, and to give permission for the sellers to enter the house to insert a catheter...why not go find an older homeless person, and invite them over your neighbors house to use their bathroom...surely that would not be a problem...

For the rest of you..I'm busy painting and packing and scrubbing, and moving, and working at the same time..and visiting with my good friend Txmex...In my world, John and I had looked forward to getting the keys, holding hands like the newlyweds we are, and walking into OUR new home...it didn't happen that way...oh well...thanks for listening to me vent..


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

.....


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

I don't think anyone said it was OK for the relator to allow it. Most of us just don't understand the level of frustration at what happened. The man WASN'T a homeless man so the comparasion is not valid.

I guess if you have something built up in your mind as to how it should go it didn't meet your expectations but then life is full of those moments. The key is to concentrate on those moments that do meet your expectations.

You can continue to dwell on it or you can make it a funny story and not a vent.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2014)

Since I've experienced more than my share of unmet expectations over 6 + decades, I certainly have awareness of how to handle things when they disappoint me...

If you don't understand what my "upset" is about, that's fine....I was venting how "I" felt...if you think I'm a cold-hearted female dog, great...to each his own eytc. etc. etc. etc.


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

Lesley - I feel your pain. It's frustrating when things don't go as planned. Buying and selling a house can be stressful, I know. Hope you're settling in now.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I plan to use a particularly dense bush out back while I'm here


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Lesley, you write SO well! Runs in the family, huh? You might consider working on a book, you have a fine eye (and vocabulary) for humor.

Mon...PS..TexMex, don't do the bush thing! I can guarantee the second you start to pull your pants up you'll see someone on the other side of the bush!


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2014)

TxMex said:


> I plan to use a particularly dense bush out back while I'm here


Photos coming


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

TxMex said:


> I plan to use a particularly dense bush out back while I'm here


 Just braggin'. Besides if you work hard enough to sweat, you won't need to find a bush. Lesley and AC are making it way too easy for you.


----------



## Classof66 (Jul 9, 2011)

Just stand by, and when they came out, holler, " Hey mister...Everything come out OK?"




(When I was in high school, my girlfriends and I had a last day of school picnic at a state park. A man came by to use the outhouse, and when he came out, one of my friends, yelled that. We all just collapsed laughing. Her dad was an auctioneer, it came naturally.) She has been a lab technician for years, I wonder if she has ever said that to any of her patients.)


----------

